# 01' 740i clicking front passenger seat



## ibg (Mar 28, 2005)

The front passenger seat in my 01' 740i clicks all the time. Has anyone experienced this? How can it be fixed?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Press the small rectangular button under the navigastion that is labelled E J E CT

make sure that the moonroof is open when you do that.


----------



## SteelCity (Oct 24, 2005)

Not sure if this will help, but I once had a Cadillac.. One of the resisters blew on the heated seats, so everytime I turned them on the seats clicked. It was an easy fix but was annoying..


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Same problem in our car, dealer says it's not an "abnormal noise" and is just the leather creaking and it's very annoying. Also when the massaging feature on the seat bottom is reaching maximum air pressure it sounds like its going to die, also diagnosed "no failure" but it wasn't like that two months ago.


----------

